# 67 dash console help



## broadway880 (Sep 2, 2011)

Over the winter on E-Bay i saw for sale Dash Trim Chrome Rings that glue over the dash console gauge openings to give the plastic a new look. It was a kit that covered the 4 large gauge openings, the blinker and high beam areas. Now I can no longer find this anywhere on E-bay or the internet. Does anyone know were to buy them?
Thanks
Vince


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I looked for the same kit last year, with no luck. I saw a '67 at a show, and it had the kit and it looked great. The gauge rings are a bit wider/thicker than stock, so you can tell if you're an expert, but actually, they look better than stock, IMO. They are actually metal, and snap/slide into place.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I have the contact info.....I will dig it up and post it. E


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Contact Ron Buffa of Dash accents. Pathfinder11[email protected] Eric


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

think i am gonna pick up a set too, noticed my wood insert has warped a bit over the winter....should have got the one that has an aluminum backer, oh well, should do for the season but i have a feeling the dash will come out next fall to do a vintage air set-up.


----------



## broadway880 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks for the contact info Eric.
You are the Animal
Vince


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thats why I'm here Vince!:cheers:lol:


----------

